

Show HN: npm spaceship - anvaka
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ECDjf_Gc1as

======
anvaka
This is just a hobby project, which I've built in my spare time:
[http://anvaka.github.io/allnpmviz3d/](http://anvaka.github.io/allnpmviz3d/)

It gives you a spaceship to explore the universe of npm, the largest package
manager for javascript.

Use WASD keys to move around. Or if you have a smartphone - rotate your device
around to control the camera.

